# Fearful / unsure behavior around men



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I need some advice in order to nip this new behavior in the bud before it gets out of control.

My dog seems to be unsure around other men he never met before. That's the issue I'm facing.

Some background:
I socialized him extensively until he was around 6 months (point to make: I got him at 10 weeks old and spend 6 weeks doing nothing but socializing him with all sorts of people and dogs and different surfaces, you know - the whole routine). After that we basically did our thing with training and walking and when people wanted to pet him, if they were polite about it and approached him properly I let them pet him and all was well. As he grew up, needless to say less and less people wanted to pet him - which I'm actually fine with.

He's not lunging / barking / pulling when we walk - ever. He is heeling by my side calmly.

He loves children and they still love petting him. A strange child can approach him and he'll turn to mush - ears back, mouth hanging loosely opened, tail wagging - he'll sit calmly and let them pet him

He likes women (I'm a man and I live with my girlfriend and the dog) and does ok with men he knows.

(This happened once before with a strange man, so it's the second time)
Yesterday, my friend came over. I went downstairs to meet him with the dog on leash. I can tell my friend was unsure and nervous but he stuck his hand out to let the dog sniff it. Einstein sniffed the hand and was initially excited and then started backing up and let out one deep bark. He didn't bite (of course - he doesn't bite or anything like that) but just seemed like he wanted to approach my friend yet was nervous about doing so. I didn't force the issue - I wouldn't like it if my parents forced me to greet someone I don't like / nervous around. 

Now I have to think of a program to start working on his confidence.

I don't want a dog that sees everyone as a distraction and craves attention, but I'd like my dog to be indifferent around strangers.

I'd be happy to provide more details and would love to know what people can recommend. 

Right now I'm planning the usual "give him treats while other males pet him on the sides and chest area" and hope that will start counter conditioning him.

To be honest, I completely understand if he's unsure around strange people and would like him to have the freedom to greet or ignore guests at his own will BUT I don't want people to think he's aggressive. I don't want my friends to think he's aggressive... and of course with him one bark is all it takes to be labelled aggressive...

Maybe I'm blowing it out of proportion a little bit, but I like to catch and work on these issues before they become serious... 

Thanks, and sorry for the rambling!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How old is he now?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

16 months


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

ayoitzrimz said:


> (This happened once before with a strange man, so it's the second time)
> Yesterday, my friend came over. I went downstairs to meet him with the dog on leash. I can tell my friend was unsure and nervous but he stuck his hand out to let the dog sniff it. Einstein sniffed the hand and was initially excited and then started backing up and let out one deep bark. He didn't bite (of course - he doesn't bite or anything like that) but just seemed like he wanted to approach my friend yet was nervous about doing so. I didn't force the issue - I wouldn't like it if my parents forced me to greet someone I don't like / nervous around.


How was your friend standing? Especially in relation to Einstein? If you can remember posture and where he was looking that would be helpful.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> How was your friend standing? Especially in relation to Einstein? If you can remember posture and where he was looking that would be helpful.


I thought about that. He was standing over him. May or may not have been leaning forward, I don't remember his body posture. He's also very tall - about 6'5".

He might have been looking at Einstein directly - my guess is he was because as primates we do stare at things we are afraid of...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought so. I'm inclined to think your friend caused this reaction with his posture and nervousness. But it definitely wouldn't hurt to work on it some more since Einstein is starting to mature. I remember seeing differences in Raven's personality from 1 to 2 yrs old.

When I meet new dogs, I always do it a little sideways and avoid looking in the eyes. If I am comfortable with the dog, I may crouch down. I don't hold my hand out or approach them until they come over to sniff me. 

If you think Einstein is unsure of someone, I would have them do the ignore thing until he approaches on his own. Then praise and treats for checking out the scary person.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A lot of GSDs go through a phase where they act unsure around strangers, and it seems big men tend to elicit this response more than anything else. Keep socializing. Have big men give him treats, and if possible, have them crouch or kneel down (not bend over) to his level. He doesn't need to be lovey-dovey with strangers, but you don't want him randomly barking at people.

My 6 month old pup has just now started barking at strangers. She especially gets suspicious if they stand still (which most people do when they are barked at), as soon as they start acting naturally and engage the pup in a friendly, non-threatening manner, she's fine. 

I once had a dog that was either neutral or friendly with all people... kids, adults, big men, whatever... except for people who were afraid of dogs. I don't know how she knew, but she could spot a dog-phobic person half a block away and would go out of her way to terrorize them.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks for the advice everyone. I'm further convinced that this behavior was driven by my friend's nervousness and actions but I'll setup some "random" interactions with men who I know are comfortable around big dogs and build his confidence around other men. Now I just need to find the volunteers


----------

